# Android TV Apps



## srazook (Mar 28, 2010)

Does Android TV have the CNBC and the TCL Go streaming apps? I was hoping to install them on my Stream 4K but I don't see them in the Google Play Store.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't know about the TCL, but Cnbc should be there. Think it's been a couple years now. 

Maybe try from the web version of the play store and see if you can install it to it. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

And I digress. Just tried on my 55" Android TV as well as the S4k. No cnbc. Hopped on the paly store via a web browser and both options were grayed out. Weird because they specifically say it's available on Android tv. I sent them an email. Wonder if they'll reply.

But it seems like it's an android tv problem and not just a TS4k problem. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

